# Welche Software für Glaswürfel?



## TimoD (5. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
ich möchte einen Glaswürfel für eine Bildkomposition erstellen.
Mit welchem Programm kann man das am Besten realisieren?
3D-Software oder Grafiksoftware 

Gruß Timo


----------



## Leola13 (5. Juli 2007)

Hai,

sicherlich ist das mit Photoshop möglich, aber ich denke mal, daß der Aufwand (auch für einen Ungeübten/Neuling) mit einem 3D Programm wesentlich geringer sein wird.

Versuch mal Blender (Freeware) Tutorials dazu gibt es im Tutorial Forum.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## XenonTaurus (10. Juli 2007)

Cinema 4d wäre auch ein gutes Programm, allerdings nichts für Anfänger. Es dauert einige Zeit sich da einzuarbeiten.


----------

